# Schlosstreffen 2010



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

*My BNR32 @Schlosstreffen 2010*

Hope you like them :clap:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Your 32GTR is very nice.. I quite like that NSX and Transporter too!


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

The town/hills in the background look amazing! Nice collection of cars


----------



## Mr CL7 (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice selection of motors!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

very nice !


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Your GTR really looks stunning Leo, the hole package work so well together, but I must admit that I prefferd when you had your oem amber front blinkers fitted, but that's just personal taste, you have done a fantastic job and can't wait to see what you're doing this winter to it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Collection of STUNNING cars right there :thumbsup:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Your car looks mint... It'll be interesting to see the reactions next year when your GT-R comes back even more modified with the plans you have in store for it, hehehe. :thumbsup:

The smoked indicators go well with the carbon on white theme throughout the car...Some of it, like the diffuser don't show in the pics, but walking around the car it's in plain view 

Some nice cars there. Particularly like the NS-X and the blue Impreza. 
I used to fancy a Quattro about 20 years ago, but couldn't afford one as a student. The GT-R's a much better car built since though. I wonder what would have happened historically if Nissan had rallied the R32 GT-R??


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks guys :bowdown1:




Miguel - Newera said:


> I wonder what would have happened historically if Nissan had rallied the R32 GT-R??


Oh yes, guess Audi and the others would have had a serious competitor then


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

great pics


----------

